# Self Cleaning Dust Collector



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

This is my self-cleaning dust collector.
Uses an Arduino to control the system
:wink2::grin:


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

This can Also be done with a 12V switch to turn it on or off anywhere in your shop.
Cost is $75 Dollars.


----------



## JamesDaniel (Aug 24, 2017)

Bellarosecabinets said:


> This is my self-cleaning dust collector.
> Uses an Arduino to control the system
> :wink2::grin:
> Self Cleaning Dust Collector System - YouTube


Is it effective??? Would like to know how it works.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, I would like to know more. Would you post a parts list?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, it is very effective and it never gets clogged with dust anymore.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/making-your-dust-collector-self-cleaning-158201/


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Where to find the parts for the self-cleaning dust collector


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

My self cleaning dust collection system is two part, a broom and shop built dust pan.. Hence the dust collection part, dust pan=dust collection. 
I've always wanted to be a collector of oddities although dust was never really on the list of things I aspired to collect..


----------



## Bluenote38 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sweet application!


----------

